# Breaking forum rules - Sparky, horror/hope



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I know this is against the rules of the forum since I've already posted on the "hunting dog" forum and this isn't fishing.
Problem is,------, this is the only forum that folks would view, know, and appreciate the topic. Sooo---, I'll just post and let it last, hopefully enough time for the right folks to view and share my experience with a buddy that I *more *then treasure.

Sparky - horror/hope

Post by Leaky » Wed Sep 05, 2012 4:02 pm
First off I guess I need to apologize for boring many folks. This is for those who know Sparky, so please bear with me, ok?
Anyway, last Thurs. I took him to the park in the evening to throw some tennis balls for him. The last throw, getting dark, in the parking lot, threw the ball, ran to get it and all of a sudden heard him screaming! Came back dragging his hind legs and feet all skinned up.    Took him to the vet the next day and knew something serious happened. X ray's didn't show much. Hind quarters completely paralyzed/immobile!!! 
Had mostly decided I was going to lose him by putting him down. Decided, along with the vet to hold him there at the vets over the weekend holidays and have a neurologist see him when the vet could find one, Everyone was gone over the holiday. In hind sight, this might have been the best thing to happen.
Wow ------ today, he was much improved and walking, although very weakly. The neuro. guy looked at him and concluded. a herniated disk.
Prognosis, rest, slow exercise/rehab and he very well could be back to the old Sparkinator that some of us know. Will take a long time but, ----------------, he'll be back and I won't lose him.    

Sparky helping me fish. 

[attachment=0:2w5y7sbe]sparky fishun.jpg[/attachment:2w5y7sbe]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad to hear he's able to move around a bit. Hopefully he'll make a full recovery for you, Leaky.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

A story of hope and inspiration is absolutely worth breaking the rules in my opinion. Speedy recovery to Sparky and may he fatch many more tennis balls in his day.--------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's wishing all the best for a quick recovery for Sparky. Disc disease in large dogs is tricky. It sounds like the progress so far is very good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

All the *moderators* back here are keeping their fingers crossed for Sparky's speedy recovery.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

wyogoob,
*"All the Moderators"* - WOW!!!!! Going thru a crying jag,  - am embarrassed! I do love that dog.!!!! :!: :!: :!: Many thanks for not deleting my post!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Best of luck to you and the Sparkinator, Leaky. Just remember, all dogs go to heaven!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I only hope, somehow, I'll see them there and share our mutual happiness. Don't know if I'm on the list though.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> All the *moderators* back here are keeping their fingers crossed for Sparky's speedy recovery.


Agreed! Keep your chin up Leaky and Sparky keep that tail up! There *will* be many more fishing stories to come.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Praying for you and Sparky. 

I hope he gets back on his feet.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Sparky belongs In the fishing section for sure you posted In the correct place


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Leaky. I feel like Sparky is as much a member of the forum as anyone of us! At the least, he is the mascot of the fishing forum. Best of luck to the pooch. Hope he gets well and back to fish chasing form!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ditto what Garyfish said //dog//


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope that Sparky will be able to fully recover.
I have a Springer that has hip displacement.
I have to be careful and not get him too excited or he will hurt himself.

We all hope for the best for Sparky. I hope to see pictures of him back in the water soon.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Sparky and I are overwhelmed with the responses and want to thank everyone. Didn't realize how popular my best friend was. He'a doing better.
Attached a pic. of his favorite "recovery" position. 

[attachment=0:6h2l05oh]sp rec.jpg[/attachment:6h2l05oh]


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Got my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for his speedy recovory! I enjoy your posts, hope to see plenty more in the future.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

So Leaky, do you have an update on Sparky


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like Sparky is hitting middle age Leaky.... I know all my stuff started breaking down when I hit my 30's. Hope your boy gets back on his feet and is back to being "rowdy" in no time.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got back from the vet. He's still wobbly in his hind quarters but she indicated he's at about 65%, big gain. Now the question is where he will plateau. Still requires a LOT of rest and very limited exercise. Will just keep my fingers crossed and wait it out.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Good luck to Sparky, my healer did the same exact thing. FOLLOW SPARKYS' DOCTOR ORDERS TO A T!!! Buster got a second chance because we did just that. He was back to about 90 percent, if he played to hard his back would get sore and he would limp one side or the other. Sparky will be back to fishing, fetching, and doing his dog stuff in no time. 

P.S. we had to hide all Busters' toys, broke my heart to take them from him and tell him no when he wanted to play fetch.


----------

